# Little Girl Clothes (showing off!)



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I just finished an outfit for my granddaughter. It is intended to be a birthday present--she turned one at the end of April, but since dh couldn't get time off from work until now, we are making the trip to see her this weekend. 

She's very petite, so this is made in a size 1 (12 months). Diaper cover pattern came off the web and is a 12-24 months size, and the sunhat also came off the web.

Other than doll clothes, this is the smallest dress I've ever made. I didn't even have a sewing machine when my daughters were this size.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is really cute. I am getting a new great-grandaughter in mid August and can't wait to start sewing for her.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So cute. Now you should get more practice on little clothes.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh that is so cute!!! I just found out our grandbaby will be a boy so I will have to wait on the cute dresses.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That is adorable. I was never good at making hats for some reason, but I made lots of dresses and bloomers for my DD.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is so cute!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have 6 grandsons and 1 granddaughter. At last, I can sew! I made her Christening gown (also made one for her older brother). I see sundresses in my future.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so cute! You did a great job.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is a big reason I hope I have at least one granddaughter some day. I loved sewing for my daughter when she was little.

That outfit is so cute - and you can keep making more as she'll outgrow it in no time!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job and lucky the little girl that has a grandma that sews for her.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Adoreable!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Tried to get a picture of her in the whole outfit this weekend, but didn't get one that wasn't blurry. Forgot how active toddlers are!

Here's one of her showing just the dress. Auntie (my youngest dd) has her by the hand to try to keep her still long enough for me to get the picture, lol.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

So precious!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darling model in her lovely dress. 
She looks so cute and cool in it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Love the picture!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Cute cute! I love to whip out pillowcase dresses for my girls for holidays. I can sew up one for each of them with under 2 yards of fabric and in under an hour and a half. SO EASY!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Both the girl and the dress are adorable.


----------

